# Aerating your fields.



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Just thought I would ask everyone's opinion on aeration. Pro's, Con's,In alfalfa or grass. What equipment is best and so on and on and on?


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

I think a lot depends on soil type and what you are growing on it. We have a sandy loam type soil with clay underneath it anywhere from 6" to several feet and some glade type soils. A pasture renovator run as deep as it will go seems to help a lot on coastal bermuda or any bermuda in general.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I have heavier soils here. I have run an Aerway over my pastures and hay fields. Seems to help drainage and increase growth of the grasses. Go to their web sight for more info. 
http://www.aerway.com/index.php?page=difference_ag&type=ag


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

What are alfalfa producers thoughts on this? Is there significant crown damage? How about life of the stand?


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We use a 16 bar mcfarlane harrow in the spring we run over our fields with it twice alot of people use springtooths and one neighbor lightly disced is this year and then we harrowed it back down to smooth it up.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Hayking,

I have run a disc in my alfalfa one time, because the electric company had to lay a new underground line across my field and they left me a canyon to cross. I think a springtooth would kill too much alfalfa but could help spread coastal. I am not familiar with the design of a Mcfarlane so I will try to look one up. I have thought about an Aerway but am concerned about crown damage.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It appears University Studies do not find much if any advantage of aeration of the soil. On the other hand a large number of farmers find aeration works for them.

I suggest that any benefit will depend on the local soils, climate, and management styles.

Most growers here do not aerate due to the extent that this clay soil cracks.

I would not think the sandy ground around Canton, TX would benefit, but Greyhorse sees a benefit. I stand corrected.

Speaking about Van Zandt County, Brian Cummings tells me all the dairies in that county are grazing style dairies. He has me convinced that the profit margin for a grazing dairy is better than for a confinement dairy.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Hay Wilson,

My major cost of operation is the cost of pumping the water. I was hoping aeration would open the soil up so that more water would absorb. My field has a slight slope and after a while I will lose some to runoff. It is not bad but every penny saved is a benefit. I have looked at the Mcfarlane that hayking mentioned and think it would be beneficial for incorporating treflan and fertilizer. I am still concerned about crown damage. 
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

saltwater said:


> Hay Wilson,
> 
> I was hoping aeration would open the soil up so that more water would absorb. My field has a slight slope and after a while I will lose some to runoff. .I am still concerned about crown damage.


An Idaho Alfalfa grower with more land in pivot tracks than I farm uses an Aeroway to stop run off in his alfalfa. He does say his ground has some slope to it & the aerating helps.


----------

